# CAN YOU HANDLE 2 SHOTS?



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I was just wondering if any of you guys shoot an over under.

My father just got the Citori 3 1/2" over under thats camo, can't remember what camo, but it is a sweet weapon.
I have shot citoris for the past few years at the game fair, doing the duck flurry and I shoot way better with these than with any other shotgun I have put in my hand, which is quite a few. Would love to get the same gun as my father, but can't afford it... yet.

Anyone use one, or know if you'd have problems with rust or anything.
Just seems like a good way to go, no jamming, easy to clean, usually people shoot over unders a little better.
I have this in this forum because I will be using it out goose hunting, the two shots vs. three really doesn't bother me.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

It is very sweet. I have a browning over under cynergy which is another verson that cost quite the buck but is well worth it. There is some thing better about two shots then one. The chokes. Most people have just one such as a modified but now u can put in a choke for close range and long range. This is also a deadyl weapon for pheasant because i shoot one 2 3/4 in then if i miss the pheasant is getting out there a ways so i have a 3in 4 shot in and the choke that reaches out there farther.  I can shoot four birds faster than most the people i hunt with that have automatics and pumps because i have 2 shotts then a very quick reload with auto ejectors and i have two more shots before the geese are usually out of range. Browning over and unders are very nice and i am glad that i spent the extra buck for one.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd sooner deal with 3 shots, less recoil, and less weight. Call me crazy.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I also shoot a citori 3" more for upland, ducks and sporting clay league. I have a tough time letting the Browning Gold 3 1/2 sit out on a goose hunt


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you shoot better with the citori though???
I assume you do, since it is your league gun.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

two shots, thats cool, how the hell u gonna get three birds in one flock then? j/k i ive shot a couple over/under, sde by sides and i didn't like them, id much rather have the third shot. just my opnion though.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, heres another something I noticed, it pertains to what you said.
I have shot, stoeger, beretta, and some custom over unders and side by sides. I have never shot a single weapon as well as the citori, now I am not a browning rep., actually never owned a browning shotgun, I guess I just click with the citoris. Its not just one either, every year I try out a different citori, and still shoot better than ever.
So the way I see it is, I can either hit 2 birds, or shoot 3 times, hitting who knows how many. Prob. 1
I would rather hit geese with my 2 shots then miss geese with 3 shots, if ya catch what im saying. 
Thanks for the replies, and I was wondering if anyone has experienced any problems with them?? If the gun gets soaked or muddy is it going to rust easy? That kind of stuff.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Your only maint. issue with a Citori would be getting the action full of goo and gore. Actually it's not so much the action as the trigger re-set mechanizm behind the action under the butt-stock. The Citori requires recoil to reset the trigger for the 2nd bbl, if the action is goo'd up you've got a single shot that isn't really "field stripable". Good news is that with regular care and cleaning that's a fairly rare occurance.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

It's a Browning dude!! I've shot the BPS pump now for 9 years straight NO JAMS, NO RUST. It's like any other friggin weapon....if you drop it in the water, piss on it, or spill blood on it, it will rust....rust doesn't care what the name on the gun is. The camo versions are very tough, and if you take care of them, they will last many years, and if you chip or scratch them, use a toothpick and rustoleum oil-based flat paints to do the touchup work. I would not suggest getting a wood and shiny blued model, because you will feel guilty that you dropped 1,500 on an over / under that will look like chit next season. For a gun that looks good, and hunts twice as hard I would suggest the Beretta Onyx pro with the matte black rust resistant finish and Xtra wood stock. You can have a morgan adjustable recoil pad slapped on there and it will fit you like a dream. Both guns will run from 1,400 to 2,000 depending on where you find them.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'd just get a Wingmaster and only put two shells in it. You'll never have to worry about it again.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a Savage Model 333 that I bought for duck hunting. Like Q W I could get off 3 or 4 shots quickly by keeping a couple of shells in my hand ready to load with only a very short pause. No choke tubes for this gun and I retired it from duck shooting. I now use a Benelli Super 90 that shoots very well for me. The fit of the gun makes more of a difference than most people think. I just sold a Belgium made Browning 20 Ga. 3" because it didn't fit. Both the Savage and Benelli fit great. Get a good fit, pattern and practice is what it takes to be a good shot, not necessarily the manfacturer.

I own or have owned:
Benelli
Browning
Remington
Mossberg
Smith
Etc.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

All I used to use is O/U shotguns and still love them. I haven't used one for 10 years now, except my brother's beretta 686 for pheasants once in a while.

I switched to semi-autos and even though I have cleaned them after every hunt, I've had my share of problems. I bought an 870 super mag last year and love that thing! I also noticed how much I missed that 3rd shot. The guy who can reload and get two more off on waterfowl before they are out of range is good!

Good Hunting.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO HAVE REPLIED
I have shot the berettas, and had no where near the results I did with the citoris, thats why I am getting a citori. Didn't think there would be any problems with the gun functionally, but you can never be to safe, and it gives us something to discuss before the upcoming slaughter. 
I have owned 870, 1187, 1187 supermag, super x2, sbe, sbe 2, stoeger over under 12/20 gauge combo, stoeger side by side 28 gauge (very fun gun), and I have shot oh so many more. 
Now, having used all of these and more, having shot the citori by far better than any other gun, I have come to the conclusion that there really is no point in getting any other gun.
Guess i will have to save up and see how my father likes his after the season is over.
:bowdown:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Side note:
I just got the slips that tell me about the two banded geese I shot last early season.
It took them 1 year to get them to me, a little crazy, and they were banded in Forest Lake, MN.
Both in 06, one couldn't fly at the time of banding, other could.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Where did you shoot them? Pretty close to that same area wasn't it?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I got two Berretta o/u. One is a 3 and 1/2 inch. I love em.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Shot them about 10 mins away from where they were banded.
Not an easy kill by any means, was a flock of over 30 birds.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

At one time I got on the big O/U kick and shot it for several years. A O/U will jam to a extent, get a good nasty build up just inside the chamber and the shells need to be pried out with a screwdriver. I did shoot really good with it and concentrated more on each shot. After awhile of hearing how you can only shoot 2 geese per flock you get pretty good at looking for those 2 or 3 for the price of 1 shots. :lol:

I still have my O/U but dont shoot it anymore because I shot a steady dose of 3.5s it so much the barrels wobble and it automaticly breaks open after the second shot. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My BPS was acting up this weekend. I figured out the problem, anyways I used the trusty O/U that is always brought in the blind as a back up. Must say the Mod/ full choke with black cloud is deadly!

As for the fact of how do you shoot three birds when they come in? I dropped two on the first shot and one on the second. 5 guys as witnesses. It was fun!

My shoulder does hurt from it though. a six pound gun with mag shells is NO FUN!


----------

